# Flr M visa extension using B1 ielts



## mila9595 (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi! I need some help. I am currently unsure of what will be the use of my B1 IELTS i am about to take this week. As far as i know i could use B1 ielts instead of A2 ielts applying for FLR M and i could use it again in my next extension which will be the ILR so it will save me a cost, so i decided to take B1 ielts exam this week. But it makes me wonder if I could use this B1 ielts exam again in my next visa application which is ILR. I heard that it B1 ielts will expire after 2 years the only exemption to use it, if it was used in your previous visa application as a partner or a parent to ENTER. Im thinking if this also applied to applicant that take B1 exam when she/he is already in the UK and use B1 ielts for FLR M extension in the UK. Thank you.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You can use your B1 IELTS exam for FLR(M) even if it's expired. B1 is higher than the A2 requirement so that is fine

For ILR, you can use an expired test which was used for a previous application ONLY IF the provider/exam are still on the list of approved tests

Remember also that requirements are subject to change with little notice so no one tell you exactly what the requirements are going to be in 2-5 years


----------



## mila9595 (Oct 3, 2018)

Thank you for the reply clever-octopus. You mean I could use my B1 life skills certificate if i pass it, even though I did not use it before in applying to enter in the UK. I used A1 in my last spouse visa application leave to enter. I just took the B1 exam today the result will be in 7 days 🙂 Thank you again.


----------



## hasiqbal76 (Nov 27, 2015)

mila9595 said:


> Thank you for the reply clever-octopus. You mean I could use my B1 life skills certificate if i pass it, even though I did not use it before in applying to enter in the UK. I used A1 in my last spouse visa application leave to enter. I just took the B1 exam today the result will be in 7 days 🙂 Thank you again.


I did the same, so used A1 for initial visa then did a B1 trinity SELT approved for FLRM , this expired when we came to ILR but as it was used for FLR M it was accepted 

however bear in mind as mentioned above the rules and requirements can change , watch out for Sajid Javid white paper on immigration as I think some new requirement are planned


----------



## mila9595 (Oct 3, 2018)

Thank you 🙂


----------

